# Drugstore Retinoid Cream?



## makeup_obsessed (Mar 17, 2008)

I was just wondering what drugstore creams are Retinoids. Thanks!


----------



## Kathy (Mar 17, 2008)

Ummm...I think RoC and not sure what else. You may just have to read labels.


----------



## sweetsugar (Mar 17, 2008)

I think Neutrogena anti-wrinkle cream contains retinoid or is it retinol?!


----------



## mini me (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks labrat81...that was very informative


----------



## magosienne (Mar 19, 2008)

i was thinking Roc too, i'm not sure if there's another brand.


----------



## stingerash (Mar 26, 2008)

I currently use Avene products which Can be purchased in CVS. Anyhow, my dad is 60 and he has a good amt of wrinkles. I never really thought so until we were outside in the daylight and I gave a good look at his face when he was gardening. I bought him neutrogena retinoid night treatment (i believe its called) 2 months later I came back home to visit and COULD NOT BELIEVE HIS SKIN! Many of his wrinkles had smoothed. my mom had told me but i didnt believe her. He has also never used a skin care product but I was shocked.. and its only like $12!


----------

